# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > تحصیلات دانشگاهی مرتبط با نرم افزار >  راهنمایی درمورد بازار کار رشته کامپیوتر

## مایکروسافت

سلام 
ازنظرجذب بازار کار و درآمد رشته مهندسی کامپیوتر فعالیت در زمینهشبکه های کامپیوتری(MCSE) بهتر است یا برنامه نویسی در زمینه دات نت (MCSD.net)شما جای من بودید در کدامیک از این گرایشها تخصص میگرفتید و فعالیت میکردید ؟

----------


## بابک56

جناب مایکروسافت ، سلام

اول باید ببینید علاقه خودتان چیست ؟ می خواهید برنامه نویس باشید یا مدیر شبکه .
البته من هیچکدام از این مدارک را بطور رسمی ندارم ، ولی در هر دو مورد فعالیت کرده ام و امیدوارم مطالبی که عرض می کنم ، مفید واقع شود :

اگر علاقه و ... را کنار بگذاریم و صرفا با دید بیزنس به این قضیه نگاه کنید در صورت اخذ مدارک برنامه نویسی ، به راحتی چه در ایران و چه در خارج از کشور کار پیدا می کنید .
به عبارتی نداشتن تجربه کاری و رزومه فعالیت مانع خیلی جدی ای نخواهد بود .
در رابطه بحث نرم افزار ، از شرکت های کوچک گرفته ، تا بزرگ بالاخره نیازمند برنامه نویس هستند .
اما در مورد بحث شبکه موضوع به این راحتی ها نیست.
اولا دیتا سنتر ، Isp و ... به این راحتی به دلایل مسایل امنیتی و ... بر اساس مدرک کسی را استخدام نمی کنند.
یعنی تجربه کاری اولویت اول است نه مدرک  .
در ایران بازار بسیار محدود تری دارید نسبت به خارج از ایران .
برای کار روی شرکتهای کوچک نمی توانید حساب کنید و مستقیما باید به سراغ شرکتهای بزرگ بروید و با کسانی که برای این شرکتها رزومه فرستاده اند پنجه در پنجه رقابت نهید .
از بعد کارآفرینی ، اگر روزی ایده ای به ذهنتان رسید می توانید خودتان آن را پیاده کنید و نرم افزار را بفروشید یا پروژه بگیرید و ... ولی در مورد شبکه این حرفها نیست .
البته مزایای کار به عنوان مدیر شبکه را هم خدمتتان عرض می کنم .
اگر روزی وارد مجموعه ای شوید به این راحتی ها کنار گذاشته نمی شوید (حداقل در ایران) و بعضی روزها می توانید در اتاقتان به راحتی استراحت کنید و ... البته بعضی وقتها هم نصف شب باید از خواب ناز بزنید و ...، اگر راه دوم را انتخاب کردید حتما بدنبال مدارک سیسکو هم باشید و البته آشنایی با سیستم عامل های غیر مایکروسافتی مثل لینوکس خیلی مهم است و همین طور تکنولوژی های غیر مایکروسافتی .

موفق و پیروز باشید

----------


## MIDOSE

متاسفانه تو ایران همش دنبال مدرکند و اینو بدون درسته علاقه تاثیر گذاره ولی مدرک بیشتر چون تو ایران داری زندگی می کنی.اما بدون اگه مدرک ... داشته باشی باید کار بلد باشی و حتی اگه مدرکت بین المللی باشه و ... وقتی برای استخدامی بهت می گن چی بلدی.پس کار بلدی و مدرک با هم(منظورم از کار بلدی اینه که واقعا بتونی تو هر شرایطی کارتو به نحو احسن انجام بدی)

در مورد حقوق و مزایای رشته ها اینو بدون تو هر کاری که بری حتی بستنی فروشی وقتی سعی کنی کارت را به بهترین نحو انجام بدی مطمئن باش به نحو احسن پیشرفت می کنی و به دنبال پیشرفت حقوق و مزایا و مسئولیت بیشتر. 

اگه رفتی تو کار نرم افزار بدون که: مراقب باش که نری تو یه شرکت و همش پروژه بگیری و .... سعی کن ایده بدی(حالا نه این که بخای ویندوز درست کنی) باید بتونی نیاز بازار را تشخیص بدی نرم افزاری مثل هلو با یک تشخیص به جا تونست خودشو بالا بکشه(تشخیص نیاز های مردم)
 باید تحمل اینو داشته باشی که اگه نرم افزاری که نوشتی و به شهرت رسید را سر بغالی سر کوچه با 500 تومن فروختند نه خوای طرفو دارش بزنی(عدم وجود قانون کپی رایت خیلی ها رو زجر می ده)و ... خیلی جای بحث داره.

اگه رفتی تو کار شبکه: در این زمینه متاسفانه تو ایران محور اصلی مدرک شده تا فن کار طرف مقداری پول می ده یه سری کلاس هم میره و مدرکی دریافت می کنه که فقط تو ایران براش معتبره(البته فکر نمی کنم جایی بتونه مدرک واقعی بهت بده به علت وجود تحریم) تو ایران وقتی رفتی تو کار شبکه باید هم از نرم افزار سرت بشه هم سخت افزار هم باید قدرت تحلیل داشته تا بتونی یک شبکه را با کمترین هزینه پیاده سازی کنی و بیشترین بازده را داشته باشه(در مورد این یکی شک دارم کسی اجراش کنه :لبخند گشاده!: ) 

تو هر دو رشته اشخاص استخدام می شند یا بهتر بگم براشون کار هست ولی به شرطی که بهترین باشی و سعی کنی سطح علمیت را بالا ببری تو دو تا کار باید رقبا را در نظر بگیری تو هیچ کاری بدون رقیب نیستی حتی بستنی.

یه چیز دیگه اینو بدون تو هر کاری باید اول شهرت بدست بیاری و هرچه بیشتر بهتر ، شهرته که پول میاره و پول قدرت میاره و قدرت اسایش میاره و این همه دویدن برای اسایشه (البته انجام کار به نحو احسن را فراموش نکنی) و همه ی این ها با سختی کشیدن (حالا نری خودت را شکنجه بدی بگی سختی کشیدم :شیطان: ) و یا همون زحمت کشیدن خودمون
برات یه مثال می زنم اگه بخوای بری دکتر همینطوری میری سراغ یکی یا میری سراغ اونی که تعریفش را شنیدی حالا تو تنها نیستی و روزی صد ها نفر میرن سراغ اون دکتر چرا چون شهرت و معروفیت سبب این اتفاق شده البته اون اقا یا خانم دکتر همینطوری معروف نشده شب ها تا صبح بیداری کشیده و با چه مشقتی برای رسیدن به جایگاه فعلیش از جوانیش زده اون موقع که دوستاش می رفتن گذرونی یا اون وقتی که ما خواب بودیم اون داشته درس می خونده و ...(یه گوگل کن در مورد تعریف برنامه نویس :لبخند گشاده!:  موجودیست ...)

بازم برای بار اخر کیفیت کار را همیشه در نظر بگیر اگه کیفیت کارت بالا باشه کار میاد سراغت

 تو سایت یه سرچی بزنی یه تایپیک مشابه پیدا خواهی کرد موضوع بحثش همینه و بحث جالبی اونجا صورت گرفته البته یکم قدیمیه :لبخند گشاده!: 
 :کف کرده!:  چه قدر تایپ کردم

----------


## مایکروسافت

سلام دوست عزیز من منظورم گرفتن مدرک نبود چون یهتر از هرکسی میدونم که مدرک به درد چیزی نمیخوره وباید کار بلد باشی و به خاطر راهنماییهایی که کردین ازشما واقعا ممنونم

----------


## Hamid.Mayeli

دوست عزیز برو دنبال شبکه که از برنامه نویسی بخاری بلند نمیشه و شبکه هم بازار کار بهتری داره هم درآمد بهترِی و دردسر کمتری هم داره.

----------


## sia0368

یه کلام برنامه نویسی پول بهتر داره یا شبکه؟(چه گرایش و شاخه ای؟البته علاقه خودم برنامه نویسی ولی فقط براساس پول میگم)

----------


## Nima NT

آقا بابک جواب واضحی دادن , ولی یه مطلب به صحبت های ایشون اضافه میکنم و اون اینکه در هر کاری باید کمی ابتکار عمل داشته باشید , برنامه نویس , مدیر شبکه , ... اگر قرار باشه تو یه شرکت خصوصی کار کنه باید برای شرکت سود داشته باشه و سود بدون خلاقیت بدست نمیاد ولی اگر قصد دارید تو شرکتهای دولتی استخدام بشید , بهتره شبکه رو دنبال کنید چون خود شبکه ذاتا" دردسر کمتری داره و تو شرکتهای دولتی هم نیاز زیادی موجوده و هم اینکه اگر مایل باشید خلاقیتی هم نداشته باشید مشکلی پیش نمیاد.

----------


## MIDOSE

> بهتره شبکه رو دنبال کنید چون خود شبکه ذاتا" دردسر کمتری داره و تو شرکتهای دولتی هم نیاز زیادی موجوده و هم اینکه اگر مایل باشید خلاقیتی هم نداشته باشید مشکلی پیش نمیاد.


دوست عزیزم با همه ی حرفات موافقم غیر از این یکی اتفاقن شبکه درد سر سازه مخصوصن پشتیبانیش اگه شما تو برنامه نویسی برنامه را از اول درست پیاده سازی کنید احتمال ایجاد اشکال در اینده کم بوده یا حداقل پشتیبانی از ان ساده است و مدت ها کار می کند اما تو شبکه سر کوچکترین چیزی شما را احضار می کنند توی یک شبکه شما باید سه نوع پشتیبانی انجام بدید سخت افزاری :مثل رسیدگی به قطعات خراب و قطعی کابل 
نرم افزاری: تامین امنیت شبکه و جلوگیری از ویروسی شدن یا نفوذ
روانی: اموزش پیوسته ی افراد برای این که دیگه خودشون عاملی برای نفوذ نشوند

راستی اواتارت چرا همچین شد؟ :لبخند گشاده!:  :خجالت:  :بامزه: 
موفق باشی

----------


## z.nasiri

سلام
با محترم شمردن همه نظرات، به نظر من اگر خوب کار کنی و همه نکاتی که دوستان گفتن رعایت کنی راحت تر از طریق برنامه نویسی پول در میاری،مجدد تاکید می کنم که راحته،چون اگه نیاز به پول داشته باشی تو هر شرایطی شده برنامه دانشجویی یا تجاریو... پول در میاد اما شبکه اینقدر راحت پول در بیار نیست چون لزوما نیاز به شرایط خوب برای کار داره مثلا شرکتی که استخدام شده باشی ،البته تا جایی که من اطلاع دارم اگر یه شرایط کاری خوب تو شبکه برات فراهم بشه درآمد خیلی خوبی خواهی داشت.شاید طبق دیده های من خیلی بیشتر از برنامه نویس چون هنوز تئ ایران برنامه نویس جایگاه واقعی پیدا نکرده،شاید مثل خیلی شغلای دیگه،اما چون من درگیرش هستم می بینم خیلی اوضاع خوب نی.

----------


## bahman_akbarzadeh

دوستان
من تو دو شركت حقيقي و سه شركت حقوقي كار كردم و نمي دونم كدوم چرا هيچ جوره پول در نياوردم.
يا بازار كار نرم افزار بده، يا بازار كار تو مشهد اينطوريه، يا من كارم افتضاحه، يا شركت هايي كه توش كار ميكردم ساختار درستيو دنبال نمي كنه و يا من خيلي بدشانسم.
كه فكر مي كنم من واقعا بد شانسم.  :ناراحت: 

سعي كنين اگه خواستين كاري انجام بدين، قبلش خوب فكر كنين كه به حال و روز من نيوفتين.

----------


## sayan

دوستان همه راست میگن صرفاً نمیشه گفت این بازار کار شبکه بهتره یا کار برنامه نویسی ، همه اش به خودت و توانایی هات بستگی داره که چطور بتونی تو کارت موفق بشی
هرچی بیشتر تلاش کنی همون قدر هم آش میخوری!!!

----------


## saeed.amd

سلام دوستان
حرف همتون درسته
ولی من که یه دانشجوی ساده هستم از کجا بدونم که توانایی هام چیه و پا اونجا بذارم؟به نظر شما من که ترم 2 هستم از چی شروع کنم تا با تلاشم و لطف خدا و کمک شما به بالاترین موفقیت برسم؟

----------


## SystemAnalyst

هر دو مدرک را دارم.به نظر من کار شبکه نسبت به تلاش و زحمتش درامد بهتری داره.یعنی اون زمانی که صرف یک پروژه شبکه میشه نسبت به نرم افزار نویسی دست مزد بالاتری داره.البته این تجربه من بوده ممکنه دیگران این نظر من رو قبول نکنن.اگر دبال درامد بالا هستی امنیت از هر دو بیشتره بشرطی که بتونی کار بگیری.مدارکی مثل security+,CCSP,CISSP و ...

----------


## rezasoltani

سلام دوستان خسته نباشید.خواهشا کمکم کنید...
دوستان بنده سال چهارم تجربی هستم و دارم واسه کنکور تجربی میخونم و اصلا هیچ علاقه ای به این رشته ندارم به بلعکس به طور وحشتناک به کامپیوتر و برنامه نویسی علاقه دارم ولی بنا به دلایلی مجبور شدم برم تجربی والانم اصلا واس کنکور اماده نیستم چون علاقه ندارم :افسرده: 
خواستم شما راهنماییم کنید ک الان چکار کنم؟
خودم میگم الان ک نمیتونم تجربی ولش کنم پس مجبورم بخونم و بعدا کامپیوتر بخونم.ولی نمیشه ک دیر میشه.... :خیلی عصبانی: 
انقدر علاقه دارم ک مطمعنم تو رشته کامپیوتر موفق میشم
ولی میگن بازار کار خوبی نداره.نظر شما چیه؟چ رشته ای از کامپیوتر بازارش خوبه؟
راستی میتونم واس کامپیوتر کنکور بدم؟
خواهشا راهنماییم کنید ک چه مسیری انتخاب کنم؟
دوستان اگه کسی بتونه بهم مشاوره بده واقعا ممنونش میشم.ایدی شو بهم بگه تا باهاش تماس داشته باشم.این ایدی منه:rsoltani68@yahoo.com
و شماره تماسم:09371948247

----------

